# Receptor Banda Ciudadana en FM con MC3361 (27MHz)



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 12, 2013)

¿Se podría hacer una receptor de Banda Ciudadana (en FM ) con el circuito MC3361?
Este es el esquema de su DataSheet:

Ver el archivo adjunto MC3361BP.pdf
La idea es construir un circuito oscilador variable ( Bobina- condensador) que valla de menos de 26MHz a mas de 28MHz
Tengo un vecino radio aficionado emitiendo con una decametrica en FM ¿creéis que lo podre escuchar con este circuito modificado?
Si es asi:
¿Como podría hacer un oscilador de esas características?


----------



## tamasati (Jul 12, 2013)

Se puede hacer un oscilador con sintonía continua que tiene frecuencia menos 455khz que quieres escuchar. La señal de oscilador va a patita 2. Hay muchos tipos oscilador, todo es adequado. Además tienes que hacer un filtro a la entrada por la selectividad y sensibilidad. Es necesario minimo un ondámetro para montar el oscilador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola Lolo2n3055, !saludos cordiales !, a grueso modo las modificaciones son: quite el R1 y canbie por uno circuito sintonizado "LC" en la frequenzia deseada (27Mhz) , quite el cristal de 10.245Mhz , quite el C2 de 68pF, arme un oscilador de frequencia variable (OFV) y conecte su salida en el pino1 del MC3361 , la frequencia del OFV tiene que sener exactamiente 455Khz a mas o a menos de la frequencia deseada de recepciõn, donde el CI hace la mistura del RF con OL y obtenemos la FI de 455Khz que es filtrada ,amplificada , limitada y demodulada en FM por quadratura. Te dejo aca uns circuitos para que estudie y sirva como exenplo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 13, 2013)

¿Porque se usa un filtro de 455Khz y no uno de 10.7MHz?
Tengo entendido que el filtro de 455Khz se usa en receptores de AM.

Leído vuestros comentarios, parece que podría funcionar, el problema seria hacer un oscilador de frecuencia variable (OFV) con la cual pueda sintonizar 27MHz.

¿Algún esquema sencillo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 13, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> ¿Porque se usa un filtro de 455Khz y no uno de 10.7MHz?
> Tengo entendido que el filtro de 455Khz se usa en receptores de AM.
> 
> Leído vuestros comentarios, parece que podría funcionar, el problema seria hacer un oscilador de frecuencia variable (OFV) con la cual pueda sintonizar 27MHz.
> ...


Correcto los filtros de 455Khz tienem un banda pasante de 10Khz y tanbien sirven para FM faixa angosta (5 Khz de desvio para 100% de modulaciõn) y los filtros de 10.7Mhz son de banda ancha (180Khz  de banda de pasagem) , y 75Khz de desvio para 100% de modulaciõn.
Se puede armar un OFV con un transistor JFET mas un buffer con otro , voi buscar algo por aca y te subo.
! Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

